# AOKP Jelly Bean



## mottspj (Jul 29, 2011)

News flash. AOKP has a jelly bean preview build up on their google+ page. Check it out. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

Any one test it yet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus Prime


----------



## mottspj (Jul 29, 2011)

Not yet. Only came up about 30 minutes ago. I'm gonna try it tomorrow. Comments on the page may show a tester or two.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## melophat (Dec 27, 2011)

Downloading now...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phoenixs4r (Oct 13, 2011)

Damn my desire for sleep! I know what I'm flashing during my morning poop.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twizzler703 (Nov 16, 2011)

Quick 5min its really fast..., gotta let my phone recharge though


----------



## mike dee (Jul 5, 2011)

How's it looking feature-wise? I don't expect too much to be baked in yet, just curious.


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

They don't have all the features of M6 yet, but seems good so far.


----------



## twizzler703 (Nov 16, 2011)

mike dee said:


> How's it looking feature-wise? I don't expect too much to be baked in yet, just curious.


Just the basic Battery/Clock mods and toggles


----------



## Jolle (Feb 1, 2012)

mike dee said:


> How's it looking feature-wise? I don't expect too much to be baked in yet, just curious.


It has the toggles (not sure if all are functional) as well as clock and battery mods. I haven't been running it for that long yet but so far I haven't noticed any issues 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skyskioc (Oct 13, 2011)

Great so far. Loving it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone know of a Nav bar resize that will work on this?


----------



## martyotaku (Dec 28, 2011)

r anyones photos syncing?


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Heartbreak said:


> Anyone know of a Nav bar resize that will work on this?


It looks like nav bar height and width were just added to gerrit. At the rate that things are being merged it looks like it will be in the first release.


----------



## hajabooja (Jul 9, 2011)

LED customization in there?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Not yet, but I'm sure it's coming. Team Kang has been adding stuff like crazy over the past few days.

Here's the gerrit if anyone's interested in watching (or maybe even contributing): http://gerrit.sudoservers.com
For people who don't know, stuff that's listed under "Open" is currently being worked on or up for review. Stuff that's listed under "Merged" has been deemed completed and added in.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

can't wait til navigation mod is there, then i'm all in, that's what i been holding out on still on ICS lol


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Anyone know of a Nav bar resize that will work on this?


Download, install, and set-up LMT Pie.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=22579090
Flash this (made directly from the framework-res found in AOKPJB.zip...not pulled from another JB build) to remove your nav bar:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pxom54rgdigzykq/AOKPPrevieNoNav.zip


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone else seeing a systemui fc upon using the "data" toggle? Just curious to see if I'm the only one.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

iamtyy said:


> Anyone else seeing a systemui fc upon using the "data" toggle? Just curious to see if I'm the only one.


Yep.


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Yep.


Thanks


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

twizzler703 said:


> Just the basic Battery/Clock mods and toggles


XENONHD has those and is super stacle

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Good to be back home!


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm cheating on cm but I love the features that I saw in ICS so I figures jb is where I would do my cheating

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Donkey80 (Nov 5, 2011)

What do the toggles look like? Screenshot?


----------



## mottspj (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks just like in ICS aokp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone else having trouble with Superuser holding root permission settings? I have to manually give root access every time its needed...


----------



## Michealtbh (Apr 21, 2012)

Tone_Capone said:


> Anyone else having trouble with Superuser holding root permission settings? I have to manually give root access every time its needed...


Try updating the SU binary


----------



## Billouetaudrey (May 12, 2012)

Tone_Capone said:


> Anyone else having trouble with Superuser holding root permission settings? I have to manually give root access every time its needed...


Updates superuser with Playstore and update binaries in superuser option to 3.1.1 (3.2 don't work)

Envoyé depuis mon Galaxy Nexus avec Tapatalk


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Anyone else having issues not being able to connect to 4g?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

What's the point in protekk o clock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Tone_Capone said:


> Anyone else having trouble with Superuser holding root permission settings? I have to manually give root access every time its needed...


Does the ROM file install busy box?


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

Soft key mod zip available that doesn't change anything else? The one I've got screwed up the clock on aokp jb









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

Billouetaudrey said:


> Does the ROM file install busy box?


I'm assuming so. I'd be surprised if it wasn't in the .zip file


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Mrmidnight said:


> What's the point in protekk o clock
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its an inside joke from what I've read


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Protekk was having problems with a dialer a while back and all of the numbers were the number 9. Hilarity ensued through twitter.


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Ahh 10-4, i remember now, had a very long work week and was exhausted, thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Can you set custom brightness values on this? That's the only thing holding me back from jb as of now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thetrystero (Apr 22, 2012)

wifi signal is very bad. dropping all the time.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been running it since it dropped last night. Seems very stable. Damn I missed my toggles.



thetrystero said:


> wifi signal is very bad. dropping all the time.


Mine is fine.


----------



## Styk (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't know if it is a setting or what but when I was using jelly belly the Google now cards would show in the drop down. They still haven't shown up in aokp.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30659-toromaguro-jellybean-preview-build-update-screenshotsno-nav-mod/page__st__50#entry834352


----------



## tapiocadestroyer (Apr 24, 2012)

thetrystero said:


> wifi signal is very bad. dropping all the time.


Same here. And when it does sometimes none of my data signal cones back. It becomes gray. I have to reboot the phone to get service back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gnexguy (Dec 22, 2011)

Styk said:


> I don't know if it is a setting or what but when I was using jelly belly the Google now cards would show in the drop down. They still haven't shown up in aokp.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


have you opened up Google now? They don't appear until you open it up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Styk (Jan 24, 2012)

gnexguy said:


> have you opened up Google now? They don't appear until you open it up
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


As in from the lock screen? Yes. and I have done a few searches with it. All it shows so far is the weather when I open it.


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry if it was mentioned but anyone else's phone only on speaker? If so did anyone find a fix?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cojoa13 (Sep 15, 2011)

jpnestel said:


> Sorry if it was mentioned but anyone else's phone only on speaker? If so did anyone find a fix?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


While I'm on on AOKP JB anymore but when I was I didn't have this problem. Have you checked your audio settings or clean installed?


----------



## miketb34 (Oct 27, 2011)

jpnestel said:


> Sorry if it was mentioned but anyone else's phone only on speaker? If so did anyone find a fix?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/30659-[Toro/Maguro]--JellyBean-Preview-Build-[Update:--TORO-Preview-2!]

This thread might help

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

